# Who did who didnt?



## kayleigh89

Hey all just wondering how many of u had PM on ur little angel's and who didnt?

Those who did,did u all get answers? and how long did it take?

Big hug's xx


----------



## SassyLou

We chose not to have a PM.

xxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

The cells did not grow, so we will never really know :cry: My doctor said 90 percent it was chromosomal but sometimes they just don't know what chromosome may have been effected :cry: So for us we will never know.
XOXOXO They called it a fluke ...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

We were offered this yesterday after giving birth to my son who was 16 weeks gestation. I didn't want the PM because they would cut his fragile little body and the chances of not getting any answer are quite high. We just have to accept it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## schloop

We had the PM done. Preliminary results indicated no chromosomal disorders (got those results at our 5 week follow-up). This has been helpful to rule out as they are now focusing on other complications that I had. We still have not received the full report, and it's been 2 1/2 months. They say it takes up to three months to receive here.

It was a hard decision though, as he had already been through so much.


----------



## MaevesMummy

We had a basic PM done, they looked at the placenta and externally examined our little girl and xrayed her. I wish we hadnt, I knew it was my body. They needednt have touched her. 
We were not given answers, because I suspect if they had confirmed what it was, we would have taken legal action and I suspect they knew this. 
Basically I tested positive for Hughes Syndrome (APS) and the placenta had a big clot in it, and had partially come away, breaking my waters and causing Maeve to stop growing.
Aparantly this is not "typical of an APS loss" but 8 months on I know this can happen.
Its a really hard decision. And If I was in the situation again I dont know what I would do, there is always the hope of an answer, or the terrible situation of none. There are varying types of post mortem, full and the basic we had which is worth considering.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## letia659

We chose not to have one I have 2 boys so I figure it just wasn't meant to be I probably would have had one if I didn't have children or was planning to try again


----------



## purpledaisy2

We chose not to have one carried out.

xx


----------



## NickyT75

I had one but didnt get any answers :(

she was perfect in every way but born too soon due to PROM (premature rupture of membranes) xx


----------



## cindersmcphee

I had pm done and found out that my baby died as he had downs. In my case I am glad I got a reason why it happened as it helped me.


----------



## hannpin

We chose not get a PM, as we knew Harri had Sb and other problems. We were offered one to see if the Sb was a chromisonal issue (5% chance) but as we have one healthy DD alreadyt we thought it was more than not chromasonal.

xxx


----------



## SarahJane

We chose not to have a PM. I have no idea why we lost her. I am pretty certain I wouldn't feel better if I knew why she died as she'd still be gone.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I forgot to add we did not have a P M we had a tissue sample taken.


----------



## Clo

Welk decide to have a pm and even though it was such a difficult decision to make im glad we did because it ment that they found out it was a partial molar pregnancy. I cant really remember how long it took to get the results but I know it was only a few weeks before we got the initial results showing a chromosome problem and I think it was about 8 weeks time that we got the full results It didn't have any of the usual signs and if I hadn't found out and been monitored there was the potential for retained placenta to turn cancerous...

I really wish I didn't have to put my little boy through it...but it was the right decision.


----------



## jojo23

we didnt have one hun but when i gave birth the midwife said it looked like downs but she obv couldnt be 100% sure. she said that we could have one done but it would take months to get results and to be honest i just wanted to bury her little body and let her have peace! i had all my bloods etc checked and my amniotic fluid but everything came back clear. im terrified of it happening again but i would never let that stand in my way xxxx


----------



## Imalia

We had a full pm done on our angel, I had to. I knew we might not get answers, but I had to try, I couldn't cope not knowing why this had happened. I needed to know and if there was a chance I'd get some answers, I had to take it. If I remember right, it took about 8 - 10 weeks for everything to come back, and we got half answers.

Our angel died from a circumvellate placenta and hypercoiled umbilical cord, which also caused IUGR. At 20 weeks when he was delivered he had been dead since 17 weeks, but was only measuring 13+5. We didn't get a reason why that had happened, but it still helped to know there had been a reason, even if there was no reason for the reason.


----------



## secretbaby

No we didn't have a pm. I had PPROM and they knew that is what happened but they could never tell me why so there was no point of having a pm.

My friends husband was a pathologist (he had to retire at 37 due to cronic ill health) he rang me after William died, and I know it was very hard for him to do as his wife is my childhood best friend so although he was talking about his profession it was very personal, he assured me that if I wanted to have a PM it would be done with extreme sensativity and that they take extra special care with babies and children. It really helped to know that if we had decided to go down that route it would be done as carefully as possible.


----------



## mamabearjen

We are having a pm and genetic testing done. before birth they believed Carter had "potters syndrome" missing both of his kidneys & a bladder. This is my first child & my husband has a healthy 6 year old so i wanted to know the chances of this happening again. I may not get any reasons or % but i sure hope, it has been 2 weeks so far and no report yet. im sure it will take time.


----------



## loz

we had one done on our angel because we wanted to try again but needed to know if we was at risk of it happening again, it took about 9 weeks and they found out the cause just by looking at her she had aminiotic bands wrapped round her leg and fingers, they also wrapped around the umbiliacal cord which caused her to die, was told i had no risk to future pregnancies


----------



## mdjoy

I had PM done as I feel I really need to know. It's only been 6 days so I havea while to go before I get results. My drsaid that 40% of the time they cannot find a cause. I hope that is not my case.


----------



## Tasha

Sorry, was reading through my old posts and accidently wrote on this one instead of another.


----------



## bluestars

kayleigh89 said:


> Hey all just wondering how many of u had PM on ur little angel's and who didnt?
> 
> Those who did,did u all get answers? and how long did it take?
> 
> Big hug's xx

Hey Honey. I did for my boys! It was a hard decision as I didn't want anyone touching them and waiting for the results was awful. I can remember saying to my partner that i didn't want to go for the results because i didnt want to hear that the reason they weren't here was my fault in any way. However, I'm glad I did go because it took a big weight off of my shoulders to hear that there was NOTHING that we or anyone else could have done and that I never caused them harm. I already knew the reasons why they had passed away however i was scared to get results in case it came out differently. Have you made a decision? I think i waited 6 weeks for the results xxx


----------



## Izzie74

We chose to have one and are waiting for the results now. We decided that if looking at our baby could help other people in the future then it was a positive to hold onto.


----------



## xxDreamxx

We did. I will get the results on July 3rd when I see my OBGYN again. We had bad screening at 12 weeks (normal ultrasound...except for baby consistently measuring a week behind). My Papp A and Free B-HCG were very very low and we had had a verifi prenatal blood test which ruled out the main 3 trisomies....so we felt we needed to try and find out.

My husband has a chromosome issue and although we know it wasn't that....we felt we just needed to try and find out. Also, because we are going through IVF next time, we may need to have embryo's tested dependant on the results of the PM.


----------



## Mahoghani

We got a PM done. I had to know. It took us so long to conceive, I had to know if it was going to happen again. Couldn't bring myself to try again if it was. As it turns out, he had been gone too long. They couldn't get good samples, they were too far degraded. But, they did do blood testing on me shortly before we found out and those results suggested a chromosomal disorder called Trisomy 18. Our OB believes that is what happened. And based on how he looked and research we did, we believe that too. Also, he was very very premature. And the PM confirmed that it was a boy. We thought it was a boy but it was so early it was difficult to tell. 

For me, it brought me a bit of closure and the courage to try again. Trisomy 18 is rare and isn't likely to happen a second time, any more likely than it was the first time. So for me, it was worth it.


----------

